# Other Pythons > Morelia >  WARNING: BLOOD. And this time, its serious :)

## Kaorte

Not for the squeamish! Then again, who on this forum is squeamish when it comes to snakes eating??

Please enjoy this amazing feeding picture!

----------

_3skulls_ (01-14-2013),Badger711 (02-03-2013),BP2 (01-14-2013),_Capray_ (01-14-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (01-14-2013),DooLittle (01-14-2013),_Evenstar_ (01-14-2013),_Flikky_ (01-14-2013),_HypoLyf_ (01-14-2013),lmtrej (01-14-2013),lX V1P3R Xl (01-15-2013),_Mike41793_ (02-13-2013),_pigfat_ (01-15-2013),royal constrictor (01-14-2013),_scutechute_ (02-02-2013),_threezero_ (01-15-2013),vivi (04-20-2020)

----------


## Annarose15

Wow, that just might give me nightmares. Beautiful snake, though!  :Wink:

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## dr del

Very nice, dramatic pic.  :Bowdown:

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

That is an awesome picture.  So do you feed those guys live, or off tongs?  They hunt from their perches right?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

> That is an awesome picture.  So do you feed those guys live, or off tongs?  They hunt from their perches right?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Yes I feed them live, just plop it in the enclosure and let the snake do the rest!

----------


## Coleslaw007

That's such a neat pic! He's so purdy. I want one.

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Kinra

That is an awesome shot!   :Good Job: 

Very pretty snake too.   :Smile:

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## lmtrej

Very nice shot  :Good Job:

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Flikky

So hauntingly beautiful. Everything in that picture is perfect!

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## royal constrictor

awwww man thats a fantastic picture..... you definitely just won picture of the month

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

OMG!!  That is an outstanding picture Steffe!!!  What a shot!  Great snake too.....   :Good Job:

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

Thanks everyone. This picture really does capture the moment. I had a few people over to see the feeding..assuring them there usually isn't a lot of blood and then this mouse starts erupting like a fountain... spilling its blood into the water bowl. Lets just say it was an interesting night as Steffe's house...

----------


## elbee

Awesome pic!

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## BP2

Epic.......

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Haha sweet pic Steffe!

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Now that my friend is truly gorgeous, a work of art!

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

> Thanks everyone. This picture really does capture the moment. I had a few people over to see the feeding..assuring them there usually isn't a lot of blood and then this mouse starts erupting like a fountain... spilling its blood into the water bowl. Lets just say it was an interesting night as Steffe's house...


Epic..........   :ROFL:

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## gsarchie

Insane!  Thanks for sharing.  :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## BoostedMX3

Wow speechless

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## Mft62485

Amazing shot.  Snake looks great too. :Good Job:

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

Glad you are all enjoying the gore  :Good Job: 


For those that want to zoom in, here is the Hi-res version: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8...c1a4a9a4_o.jpg

----------

dr del (01-15-2013),nshremshock (04-03-2013),_threezero_ (02-02-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

That really is just an amazing picture.  Sharp crisp image, beautiful colors, beautiful snake, and a perfect shot.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaorte

> That really is just an amazing picture.  Sharp crisp image, beautiful colors, beautiful snake, and a perfect shot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Did you check out the full version?  :Razz:  Its crazy when you zoom in all the way.

----------


## lX V1P3R Xl

Awesome!

- - - Updated - - -

Awesome!

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## sissysnakes

Love it!
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## threezero

awesome picture! its now my wallpaper

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-10-2013),Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Fascinating pic.

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## Cendalla

Really a great picture! Thank you for sharing it with us :Good Job:

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## royal constrictor

> Glad you are all enjoying the gore 
> 
> 
> For those that want to zoom in, here is the Hi-res version: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8...c1a4a9a4_o.jpg


right click, set as desktop background...... thanks for the cool wallpaper

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## foxoftherose

I'm late to this party, but that is a great picture! They always look so happy when they're eating.

----------

Kaorte (01-23-2013)

----------


## BPGirl

Seriously. I have no words to describe how amazing this pic is.

----------

Kaorte (02-03-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

Thanks!! I love showing this picture to my non-snake friends. It freaks them out!!!

----------


## barbie.dragon

What kind and color is the snake?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaorte

> What kind and color is the snake?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


I don't think he is a particular locality. Just a "designer" GTP. He is mostly yellow, green, and white with a few blue specks.

----------

